# Gerbil pups at 18 days old - eyes open!



## StolenkissGerbils (Aug 8, 2008)

Well, I thought you'd like a peek at my now 18-day-old litter. The last few eyes opened this afternoon, awwww!
Agouti female








Black male who wiggled at just the right time for me to snap a photo of his Ho Chi Minh beard  








Dove female








And again, poking her nose out of their little house (no it's not a tea caddy! you shush! )








Mottled lilac male








Spotted/patched black male








And their pretty mum Pumpkin, just for good measure









Their absentee father Domino (the adulterous pig) is presently engaged in a torrid affair with "the other woman" aka Kenya. She's his young bit of fluff  half the age of his own children! Robbing the cradle, the pervert! lol

Their pups will be due on September 30th/October 1st (ish) if she conceived this first time.

It's like a bloody zoo in here :-S


----------



## Guest (Sep 7, 2008)

they are gorgeous!!!!


----------



## groovieghoulie (Sep 1, 2008)

Awww they're adorable!!!


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

they are lovely, very cute


----------



## Mischievous_Mark (Sep 9, 2008)

That black one witht he white on its chest is really cute

but then again they all are


----------



## StolenkissGerbils (Aug 8, 2008)

Thanks guys  They're so naughty now you wouldn't believe it. I'm particularly fond of the little dove girl, I've named her Stolenkiss Chick Flick, or "Flick" for her pet name. But wow, they're all just so sweet. I haven't had gerbil pups for 6 months before this lot arrived, I'd forgotten just how sweet they are!


----------



## Sungold-Bengals (Mar 10, 2008)

I love the Dove one too, Flick is a lovely name.

I didn't realise that it took so long for their eyes to open! 

They are all really lovely glad everything is going well x


----------



## carol (Nov 2, 2007)

aaaaaaaahhhhhh sweet


----------



## StolenkissGerbils (Aug 8, 2008)

Sungold-Bengals said:


> I didn't realise that it took so long for their eyes to open!


Actually theirs started opening early - some had eyes open at 11 days. Their eyes don't usually even start opening until 17 days or so! This family line matures early (males' ahhhem....."equipment" appears at 4 weeks which is VERY early! ) lol


----------



## ColeosMummy (Aug 27, 2008)

aww i cant wait to get my gerbils getting two boys and two girls i think tomorrow, i know i'm deff getting one boy and one girl hehe x


----------

